# Piano Sonata in C Major - First Try



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/you%2Ftracks

I don't consider it to be that good, but it was a worthy first try (at least in my opinion).

As always, feedback is welcome. Unless it is the type that involves discarding tonality or anything of the sort - that is something I believe I am not yet able to do.

The first movement is the last one in the list (directly above the fugue), the second up from that, etc.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

The link doesn't work...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Henrique said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/you%2Ftracks
> 
> I don't consider it to be that good, but it was a worthy first try (at least in my opinion).
> ...


Hey, you stole my work!

(JK about the thievery--your link points to the tracks of whoever's logged in on the computer.)


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fsonata-n-1-d-maior-1-andamento

There it is. Sorry


----------



## Zeichner (Apr 4, 2012)

Henrique said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fsonata-n-1-d-maior-1-andamento
> 
> There it is. Sorry


brilliant piece


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Henrique said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/you%2Ftracks
> 
> I don't consider it to be that good, but it was a worthy first try (at least in my opinion).
> ...


Don't worry about discarding tonality or anything like that. You are obviously going through the first few stages of the modern composers life when they like to imitate music from older periods and in my view that is a _fantastic_ way to learn the elements of composition. When I first started writing music I learned _so_ much about the solo concerto of the baroque period when writing my recorder concerto, cello concerto and the first four violin concerti.

Your piece was good. I can tell you know a fair bit about classical style; some parts of your sonata sound a lot like Haydn to me. I think that there may be a few discords or intervals that don't sound so "full" here and there, but other than that, the piece is structured well and definitely captures classical style.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Henrique said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fsonata-n-1-d-maior-1-andamento
> 
> There it is. Sorry


Very good job! Your piece has some great things in it and an overall a good structure. There are some sequences that go on a little predictably, but it totally works. on I am a little behind you, this kind of music is a bit what I'm trying to create at the moment, I'm in the process of coming up with something in a classical era/baroque style. May I ask how old you are?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

That was very good


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments. It is true I am just starting out composition - I've been at it for barely a year - so I thought that trying to find my own voice without learning what others did would be sort of redundant. I hope to eventually develop it, but for now I am happy with acquiring technical know-how.

@clavichorder: I am 16 years old right now, and as I stated have been composing for barely a year. I hope that I could hear a work of yours, it is always nice to listen to what others do after all. There is no reason for why I should learn from famous composers but not from my contemporaries.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Henrique said:


> Thank you for your compliments. It is true I am just starting out composition - I've been at it for barely a year - so I thought that trying to find my own voice without learning what others did would be sort of redundant. I hope to eventually develop it, but for now I am happy with acquiring technical know-how.
> 
> @clavichorder: I am 16 years old right now, and as I stated have been composing for barely a year. I hope that I could hear a work of yours, it is always nice to listen to what others do after all. There is no reason for why I should learn from famous composers but not from my contemporaries.


Your approach to learning composition through imitation is excellent. Do you compose by hand?


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Your approach to learning composition through imitation is excellent. Do you compose by hand?


Mainly by hand, yes (with the help of a piano, though I am hardly a pianist). Although, I also take advantage of the possibilities that programs such as Sibelius offer, even if just so as to be sure that the rythmic part of the work is correct


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Double post, my bad


----------

